
OpenAI Team Update - jakozaur
https://openai.com/blog/team-update-august/
======
jimrandomh
Nice! I read Dario Amodei's paper on Concrete Problems in AI Safety a few
months ago, and I'm excited that he and OpenAI are going to be working on
them. There's a lot of important research waiting to be done!

------
warrenmar
They also have Andrej Karpathy.

------
zump
Scott Gray not heading to Intel. Interesting...

~~~
nl
He actually commented on the Nervana systems thread[1].

He says he is more interested in basic research than pure hardware
optimization. I understand, but he's pretty good at that!

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12257668](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12257668)

------
mkw5053
What about Tom Brown?

------
Chronic9q
Is it just me, or is the OpenAI hype finally dying down?

~~~
ocdtrekkie
I presume we'll see hype when OpenAI starts posting :results: rather than
generic plans.

~~~
nl
They have plenty of results. All their work on GANs[1][2] has been great, and
the OpenAI gym has proven to be pretty popular for reinforcement learning
research already.

I'm not sure how "hype" is measured - perhaps people thought they were going
to invent some kind of AI entity we would have to persuade not to shoot us all
by now or something.

I know that all the papers coming out of OpenAI get hyped just as much as
anything from DeepMind, Google Brain or FAIR, so there seems to be decent
amount of hype still? But then usually that hype is justified, in which case
maybe it is better characterised as "excitement"?

[1] [http://arxiv.org/pdf/1606.03657.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1606.03657.pdf)

[2] [http://arxiv.org/pdf/1606.03498.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1606.03498.pdf)

------
Teodolfo
I wish OpenAI would work harder to hire more women on their research staff
specifically.

~~~
throwaway991199
I'm sorry. I'm not PC, I'm not Millennial, I'm Gen-X.

I was brought up to think about the concept: the best person for the job. The
BEST. If I were to hire someone now, I couldn't care less where they were
born, what language they spoke, what colour they were, what gender they were,
what hobbies they like or gasp political leanings.

Does anything of what I mentioned contribute to how they could perform? NO!

What does? How effectively they are able to actually perform in the job.

I will NOT be pressured by society or anyone else to fill quotas.

I think someone said it best in Twitter. Diversity does not mean lowering the
bar.

If you want more of a certain group of people to be in a certain profession.
Then make it attractive to them to be interested in it ALSO make them work
hard to have the skills so that an employer would hire them on the SPOT!

Let me tell you something. I have worked with some amazing female developers.
In my book? I'd hire them over a guy any day, especially when it's coupled
with analytical skills.

Seriously. I wish this forced diversity thing would just die. No one company
should work hard, it's the other way around. Want to get into a company, work
hard and get into it yourself!

~~~
nl
Is there anything the OP said that implied lowering the bar?

Indeed, I doubt OpenAI has a strong head-count limit, so hiring a highly
qualified man shouldn't mean that hiring an equally qualified women isn't
possible at the same time.

There are plenty of women who are more than qualified for OpenAI[1], and yet
I'm not aware of any that they have hired in research positions.

(They don't seem to have a team list, so it is hard to know for sure)

[1] Start here:
[https://sites.google.com/site/wimllist/](https://sites.google.com/site/wimllist/)

